

Multiscale Gigapixel Camera - fezz
http://www.disp.duke.edu/projects/AWARE/

======
fezz
The quality seems to be way less than a gigapixel. It would be interesting to
see a corresponding dslr gigapixel image.

The ball optic is very interesting though.

~~~
nugga
Pixels are half the story. Cellphone cameras for example boast their
megapixels but if the optics suck there's not much value gained from all those
extra pixels.

In those demonstration shots you can still make out faces from the far side of
the stadium even though there's considerable noise.

------
shutterstock
rocks

